# Binky free over the rainbow little jack



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

well im an absolute mess right now so i cant explain whats happened but jack passed away while under anasthetic due to something totally my fault 

im so upset and feel really bad.

R.I.P jacky jack jack i will miss you licking me daily and im so sorry


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

oh no  *hugs*

What was he under for?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

oh no !!!! you poor thing, sending lots of hugs to you,xxxxxxxx


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Im so sorry Frags i know how much you loved the little man and my thoughts are with you at this horrible time!

RIP Jack, Dave will look after you there little man! 

Lots of hugs to you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Have fun at the bridge little jack, so sorry for your loss Frags.


----------



## Ty-bo (Jun 27, 2009)

Im so sorry for you Frags xxxxx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Frags... Im so sorry for your loss. I know how much you love all your rabbits including Jack! 

Im so sorry sweety!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Aww no Frags I'm so sorry. Jack can run free and play with my Charlie now, they can look after each other. 

I know you probably don't want to hear "I understand" but I kind of know what your going through, having lost Charlie under anaesthetic only a couple of weeks ago its so hard. 

If you need to talk you know where I am.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

So sorry to hear that Frags, you must be devastated :-(

If its any consolation I'm sure he's merrily skipping across hay meadows with the black rabbit and having fun


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> oh no  *hugs*
> 
> What was he under for?


jack was in the run and dexter was roaming free in the garden, ive been having an attack of my minieres disease so not thinking straight, anyway dexter bit jacks nose half of through the run.
i heard jack screaming but dex had locked onto him, i can still hear him screaming now!
i had to physicly pull dexter away as he was trying to get back at him, jack was pouring with blood.
thats why he was under anasthetic.
as i said its totally my fault and i have to live with it but i do feel absolutley terrible and will never make that mistake again, im just glad i have the 2nd run coming.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

No dont blame yourself... Mistakes happen


----------



## rebenda (Jan 1, 2009)

Awww hun soo sorry *hugs* 

dont blme urself it was an accident u didnt know it was going to happen


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

i should know better! im just having a hard time with my ear trouble and dexters pen wasnt cleaned the other day as i was feeling too ill after doing the girls.


----------



## Bunnieshaven (Aug 4, 2009)

So very sorry frags  just want to let let you know you are surrounded by people here who genuinely care about how you are feeling right now.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

oh frags im so sorry you lost Jack, but please dont blame yourself, it wasnt your fault. Unfortuanatly these things happen and you cant be watching them all the time. I think we all blame ourselves in times like these and it does us no good at all. you cant see the future and you cant change the past. The most important thing is that you loved him and he loved you!! You made him one very happy bunny so you have absolutly nothing to feel bad about. im sure he'll be happily skipping and eating now, waiting for you.

Run fee Jack x x


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Aww I'm so sorry to hear about little Jack but it was totally not your fault in any way at all so please don't blame yourself. It was just a terrible accident and your couldn't have foreseen what was going to happen. {{{{{{HUGS}}}}}










Hop free at the bridge little Jack.


----------



## mellie (May 21, 2008)

So sorry fro your loss, you must not blame yourself, i held my bun vitoria in my arms as she died and it is so hard to say goodbye, i really hope you will feel better soon hugs Mel xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

awwww, frags. I am so so sorry for you. don't blame yourself hun, you couldnt see that it was going to happen, rabbits arn't usually like that are they, they may not like each other but they dont usually do anything like that, how could you have known? it was a horrible accident, not your fault. 

Run free in rainbow bridge Jack - meet up with Chalky, and Kodi and all their friends, they will be your friends now.

*Heidi*


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

thanks all for your kind words and messages.
it means alot to me that even after everything thats happened people are mature enough to share there thoughts and kind wishes with me after i prob p!ssed everyone off.

we have buried little man in the garden, we did it while kenzie was in the bath as we havent really said anything to him as i dont know what to say??
i still cant believe he isnt going to be there on my patio every morning licking me and following me around the run where ever i go.
really gutted!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

frags said:


> thanks all for your kind words and messages.
> it means alot to me that even after everything thats happened people are mature enough to share there thoughts and kind wishes with me after i prob p!ssed everyone off.
> 
> we have buried little man in the garden, we did it while kenzie was in the bath as we havent really said anything to him as i dont know what to say??
> ...


BIG FAT Cyber HUG to you Frags!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

umber said:


> BIG FAT Cyber HUG to you Frags!


well and truely needed umber thank you x


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

aww sos orry to hear of your loss 

unfortunatly accidents happen to the most careful loving owner, hindsight is a wonderful thing.

some of my ferrets got out in jan and killed my french lop, i can still hear the screaming to, i blamed myself so much and this is this first time ive told anyone as i blamed myself so much.

I even had very vivid nightmares for a while where he came back to me in a shocking state (he had no marks on him ) and attacked me as he said i murdered him! thats how upset and worked up i was over it but it wasnt deliberate by either of us, please dont blame yourself.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Frags, I am so sorry for your loss. ((((( Hugs )))))
Love,
Jacqui x


----------



## bellabunnylops (Aug 9, 2008)

Sorry for your loss Frags x x


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

So sorry Frags for the loss of Jack xxxxx


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh Frags again I'm sorry, don't blame yourself none of us are blaming you. Big hugs!


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Oh poor Jack...RIP little man.
So sorry to hear this. 
It wasnt your fault though Frags........I wouldnt have even thought that something like that would have happened when one was protected by a run! xx


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Awwww poor Jack :crying:
Don't blame yourself hun, these things happen, it was an accident x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

thank you to all that left me the kind messages, i am feeling a bit better about the situation now but still miss jack very much.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

frags said:


> thank you to all that left me the kind messages, i am feeling a bit better about the situation now but still miss jack very much.


you are bound to Frags, no-one on here would expect you not too, it does get easier, especially when you have others to keep looking after.

*Heidi*


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Frags I'm so sorry I missed this thread while away last week. This was such a horrible horrible accident I'm so sorry u had to go through it, I cant believe dex would do that its a complete nasty fluke from any rabbit. RIP little Jack!!!!


----------

